

Video games move online - kakooljay
http://www.economist.com/businessfinance/displaystory.cfm?story_id=14803070

======
kakooljay
"'social' games... have become all the rage on social networks such as
Facebook. These are more about interaction than action: players either join
their friends for an online game of poker or Scrabble, or to create and show
off virtual pets, farms and mob families. Zynga, the market leader, which had
22m users in January, now has more than 170m..."

